

Neil Harbisson - the World's first cyborg - superberliner
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Harbisson

======
zokier
This seems more like a stunt. The device has no direct interface to human
biology, nor does it seem very practical. The "officially recognized as a
cyborg by a government" seems bit fishy too. It sounds like government
recognized the device as prosthesis, which isn't that unusual.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_prosthetic> is far more interesting imho,
especially when a close friend of mine is losing his eyesight. To be actually
able to tap into nervous system opens quite a lot of doors, both capturing
data, and sending data.

